# NATO special forces unit gets new home



## MikeL (17 Dec 2012)

http://www.stripes.com/news/nato-special-forces-unit-gets-new-home-1.200469 - article link

http://www.nshq.nato.int/nshq/ - NATO Special Operations HQ website



> NATO special forces unit gets new home
> 
> By John Vandiver Stars and Stripes
> Published: December 12, 2012
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Dec 2012)

Rainbow 6 has come alive?


----------



## Journeyman (18 Dec 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Rainbow 6 has come alive?


Nahhh....just standing up yet another headquarters; in these times of budget cuts, you can't have too many staff officers.


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Dec 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Nahhh....just standing up yet another headquarters; in these times of budget cuts, you can't have too many staff officers.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Dec 2012)

Must have been the idea of someone about my vintage who, like the kids who watched Star Trek, always dremed one day that this would become a reality:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfIAKj3Gl1E

The difference is, of course, that everyone knows where these modern IR folks live now. Oops.

FAB Virgil


----------

